# Brushless generator rotor diode, components.



## benjano1 (Jun 23, 2017)

So I have a generator based on a Briggs and Stratton 2600 Engine. the Generator side is a brushless, Sincro r80lbl. Now the power just suddenly died one day (on start up). I've tested the Capacitor (this is a brushless type so no AVR) and the cap is definitely dead I got like 90nF where it should be 16uF anyway that's on its way. But I think also the components in the rotor are also dead. From what I can see there is 1 Diode, 1 Varistor and 1 Capacitor. I have never seen this set up before. Anyway I can not sadly figure out what value the Cap on the rotor should be. Anyone worked on a generator like this and know how to figure it out? Cheers.


----------



## benjano1 (Jun 23, 2017)

So this is the 3 components bundled together down 1 side of the rotor.


----------

